# Canon EOS Rebel XT 350D



## montmill (Aug 20, 2016)

In my past life all I ever used was film cameras with manual settings. I did lots of weddings and studio portrait work using a light meter etc. When the digital age came in we went out of the studio business.

My wife bought me the camera in the title and it's driving me fits.

First does anyone use this camera for light box work? Are you happy with it?

I'm simply not able to get it to work. No matter what setting I use I get a flashing red light on the right of the view finder. I suspect that means I don't have enough light but no matter what I try I'm unable to get a satisfactory setting.

Anyone have any ideas? Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## carlmorrell (Aug 20, 2016)

I used a Rebel XT (350D) for a very long time and felt it was a great camera. I upgraded a few years ago, prior to me doing lightbox pen photos. 

I am guessing you will get a lot of opinion on this.  But the 350D does have a manual mode. I usually shoot with ISO 100, a very small aperture like f22 for good DOF, and then set the shutter speed so that I am 1.5 to 2 fstops (EV) over since I shoot into a white lightbox. You can also set the camera for mirror lockup and use a remote trigger.  

Can you describe the red  blink you are getting?  Is it on the bottom right?  Is it shown here?:

https://www.google.com/search?q=reb...aaPDNMQ_AUIBygC&dpr=1.5#imgrc=9-SCqQrR5VybwM:


----------



## montmill (Aug 20, 2016)

Thank you for the reply. As I suspected it's not the camera, it's me.

Ok, the light that blinks is in the view finder eyepiece and is not red (my bad) it's green. It was red I think but now that I've charged the battery it's green. At least that's what I remember.

When I have it on aperture priority and take a photo outside it's fine. When I take a close up inside with low light the green light flashes and the shutter will not trip.

I have the ASA (ISO) set at 100.

I suspect it's not getting enough light but I don't know how to remedy that. I'd like to use manual if possible. Unfortunately I've sold my light meters so I'm at the mercy of the build in light meter.


----------



## montmill (Aug 24, 2016)

Just to put some closure on this thread. I meet with a friend who uses Canon digital and works in the creative dept. at Lands' End working on digital images. Magic Light Photography Home

The problem was I was too close for the lens to focus. Once he told me that it was full speed ahead. Cost me lunch but it was money well spent. Heck just visiting with Mike and seeing pictures of his family made it worth it.


----------



## farmer (Aug 24, 2016)

*Cameras*



montmill said:


> Thank you for the reply. As I suspected it's not the camera, it's me.
> 
> Ok, the light that blinks is in the view finder eyepiece and is not red (my bad) it's green. It was red I think but now that I've charged the battery it's green. At least that's what I remember.
> 
> ...



In manual mode turn f stops down to F9 or even less ,

Make sure you are on a tripod and expect long Shutter times .


----------

